# Brooks Milano vs Clark slim fit



## thatch (May 4, 2010)

I've searched past threads, but can't find much discussion on the relative fits of these Brooks advantage chinos. Obviously the Milano is slimmer fit, but I'm wondering if Clark gets the job done or if it's still seen as somewhat baggy by some (particularly the butt).

I'm 27, single, and just starting to build the wardrobe. I'm aiming for a trad look, but want to avoid the old man look as much as possible (i.e., well fitted pants). It's going to be hard enough just avoiding jeans around my peers (science grad school) so I want to wear something somewhat stylish (but still trad).

However, I don't want to look like the pants are painted on. Part of what I like about trad is the relaxed, easy-to-do look about it; a skin-tight, constrained look is what I'm afraid of. I'm 6'4" and 190 (thin, but not frail) and in Salt Lake, so trying them on isn't a possibility.

Thanks for your help. This forum is a great resource.

thatch


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

The best luck I've had with chinos to fit a similar frame (6'3, 175lbs) is actually GAP standard khakis. They're inexpensive (and come in 31x34 which is great for me) and fit better than anything else I've tried. I'd love to see the rise increased .5" but they're really pretty good. I'm 23 so I've definitely been in the same boat regarding fit.


----------



## gardel (Jul 23, 2008)

I've tried on the Milanos and remember them having a pretty low rise. Don't think that'd work if you're 6'4".


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

gardel said:


> I've tried on the Milanos and remember them having a pretty low rise. Don't think that'd work if you're 6'4".


Too low a rise. I have 4 pair and they are not the most comfortable. I also have the clark. They are a little to full in the leg. Try J. Crew or Vineyard Vines or Bills Khakis M2.


----------



## thatch (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Curious as to why Bills M2 is suggested over M3. Is the M3 too snug or is it a rise issue?


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

+1 on both gap and jcrew. Just get one pair for now, but wear them around, and pay attention to what you like and don't like. Then make a more informed choice next time.


----------



## thatch (May 4, 2010)

Went and bought some from Jcrew yesterday. Everyone was right; the classic fit is perfect. Great value right now for only $40.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

thatch said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Curious as to why Bills M2 is suggested over M3. Is the M3 too snug or is it a rise issue?


Haven't tried the M3. The M2 is a very classic fit. I don't like my chinos to be too narrow. Then they would not be classic or Trad.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been pro-slim leg for almost 10 years now, but the Clark, despite being fuller in the leg than the Milano, has become one of my favorite pants. I still wear mostly J.Crew Classic for casual attire, but the Clark just seems to have the right hand and leg-line to wear with blazers & sport coats. I get them with no break and will probably start getting cuffs on future pairs. They're also available in a variety of colors and fabrics seasonally.


----------

